
Top Danish Undiscovered Startups - faloppad
https://www.equidam.com/top-denmark-startups-march-16/
======
nyddle
How come a startup that has not even launched yet
([http://planpenny.com/](http://planpenny.com/)) made its way to the top?

~~~
faloppad
It's about the opportunity and the number of people they have, I'm personally
not a big fun of the larger one wins..

